# Purchasing Commercial Beer In Kegs



## devilsaltarboy (11/6/04)

Hi all
I live in perth wa and am getting married january next year.
I was looking at getting kegs of my favourite beers Little creatures etc and a few megaswill for those with no taste buds. Where can I get kegs from, I contacted little creatures and they had kegs for $65 for 12 L which I thought was quite steep. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Peter


----------



## Doc (11/6/04)

Have you tried your local bottleshop ?
We used to get kegs from our local bottleshop in NZ. You had two choice 50 litre or 30 litre. You would put down a bond and they would give you a keg of whatever you ordered plus a cooling jacket and hand pump/tap.

Doc


----------



## GMK (11/6/04)

It would be both cheaper and easier to get your own 2 or 3 keg setup and brew your beer to fill them...
Get 4 kegs filled so that you have a couple gassed and ready to throw in when the others empty...

You might need a homebrewer to help out - 
Beam me over scotty....  :lol:


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

dab,
I still reckon thats ok for the price of the LCPA considering how much a slab costs.

cheers


----------



## barfridge (11/6/04)

yeah, thats not too bad, considering 24 x 330ml bottles (7.92 litres) costs about $55 at a bottle shop normally.

so its $5.42/litre instead of $6.94/litre


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

Oh well ,
you can always get a keg of Carlton Draught. Last I was drinking that at the casino it was fine.

cheers


----------



## PostModern (11/6/04)

johnno said:


> Oh well ,
> you can always get a keg of Carlton Draught. Last I was drinking that at the casino it was fine.
> 
> cheers


 Yeah, but you're a k+k man. 
The last Carlton Draught I had will propably be my last Carlton Draught, having found the wonder that is a well crafted homebrew.


----------



## Kai (11/6/04)

I dunno what it's like on tap, but in bottle it's sweet and mousy.


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

Yes PoMo,
But sometimes after drinking 3 or 4 aperitifs (sorrry bout the fancy word) and 2 bottles of wine for dinner and ending up at the casino or wherever, CD seems to taste very , very good. :lol: :lol: 
Now if they only let me take the portable fridge/backpack in there with me.

cheers


----------



## Murray (11/6/04)

Yeah, not a fan. Inoffensive is probably the best description for it, so I dare say it would go down well at a wedding.

devilsalterboy, for my wedding we actually worked out it was cheaper to buy standard beer in the bottle and have the staff at the reception pour it into jugs.

gmk - don't waste good homebrew on non-discerning relatives and in-laws ...


----------



## PostModern (11/6/04)

johnno said:


> sorrry bout the fancy word


 Are you implying that I don't know what an aperitif is??? :unsure:


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

No not at all PoMo.
Being a brewing thread and all and not a Still thread just thought I would word it that way.

cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/6/04)

DAB
You buy the kegging system and I'll knock you up a couple of kegs of Jayses SFPA, like LCPA only better. In return you give me the kegging system after your wedding (hey, theres no way she'll let you have beer on tap every night).

PS How come you havent volunteered for Big Ds Perth Big Day In? You aint married yet!


----------



## devilsaltarboy (13/6/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> D
> PS How come you havent volunteered for Big Ds Perth Big Day In? You aint married yet!


 Sorry for the late reply been flat out at uni again.
Unfortunately when BigD comes to perth ill be in Scotland followed by Germany, I know its a lame excuse  
It does look like ill resort to bottles of commercial beer, have to get a selection to keep the tasteless people happy and besdes dont wanna spend a fortune on beer if people are going to say 'I could do with a VB'. So in that repect me forking out for a carton of McChouffe or goudendard would be dismally a waste of cash. Im still tempted to put bottles of my Wit on, I did it at my fiancees 21st birthday and they were demolished very very quickly (all 30L). We will probably pay someone to pour tis the easiest and I dont have to worry bout it then
Bloody weddings are a pain in the neck to organise. Think ill have another homebrew


----------



## pint of lager (13/6/04)

DAB, you have been brewing for a while. 

I bet you could knock out a very nice ag LCPA clone rather than paying $$$. Also do some other styles, like a tame pale ale, 20IBU Cal ale, a touch of wheat style beer. Do a VB clone, a dark ale beer plus whatever else takes your fancy. Have a few styles on tap.

Hope she also likes beer.

All the best for the happy day.


----------

